# Kušin SLINGSHOOT AMMO



## Oetzi (Mar 7, 2013)

In my country name kušin means pillow,this lead ammo look like pillow so that way I call it "kušin"
Pics are speaking better then me ,go ahead and give me your opinion

10mm lead cube weight 10grams

14mm lead cube weight 20gram(this one for sure can put a zombiee on sllep)


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

thats an interesting mould, did you make it?

cool ammo


----------



## Oetzi (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks

Yes I designed it and made it :wave:


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Impressive. Do you plan to make more?

Btw kušin? Thats almosr the same word/pronounciation as cusion, which is another word for pillow.


----------



## Oetzi (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes,price 60€ shipped,If someone is interested,drop me a mesage

On dalmatian coast they say kušin,on country side where I am,it is" jastuk"...Probabli is conection betwen kušin and cusion....

Regards,

Dario


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks like one could do a "hole" lot of damage with these wonderful little pillows!!!! Hunters will love em!

gives all new meaning to the expression, "Lights-out as soon as his head hit the pillow"!!! hahaha

Might actually be a pretty good marketing slogan!

Best of luck, my friend....

Very nice work!


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

Do they make noise in flight? Round shot doesnt, but i've fired die before and they zipped a bit..


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Tough looking ammo. Nice job on the mould. Very nice


----------



## Oetzi (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanx guys for you comments,they make a little biger noise than round balls ,I think that 4 mm hole in kušin will encrese noise maybe wisle apear

I need to try that


----------



## Greek sfedona (Sep 23, 2016)

Woooooow h...ly s..... only this I can say...amazing and looks really bad give them a try on something and lets us know.congratulations my friend


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

How is aiming with these ?


----------

